# Groin Lymph Node Excision



## mfournier (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Just want to double check on this.  My op states "A 5cm skin incision was made overlying the enlarged lymph node approx. 2cm above the groin crease.  The incision was carried through the subcutaneous tissue and fat using a Bovie electrocautery until the lymph node was reached.  The lymph node was shelled out of the groin. Larger vacular pedicles were divided and secured with free ties.  Groin was closed with interrupted Vicryl sutures to reapproximate the fate. Skin incision closed with #4-0 Vycryl subcuticular stich.

CPT 38500?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,
Miriam


----------



## crhunt78 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, that's the one unless it was deeper than "superficial."  If that's the case then it would be 38510.


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jun 5, 2009)

*Biopsy or Excision of Groin Lymph Nodes*

38510 is open deep Cervical Node not Groin.


----------

